#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-21
 * cwillu_at_work has successfully booted a btrfs root on a beagleboard with rootstock
<cwillu_at_work> I'm tempted to suggest it has a default rootfs, as it doesn't have the issues that ext3/4 has on sd cards re: journalling, nor the issues that ext2 has with the lack of journalling/consistency
<Martyn> I've managed to put together a ubi/ubifs as well... but that means you need direct access to the MTD to do UBI
<Martyn> Any issues on getting a btrfs root working that you found?
<cwillu_at_work> not really
<cwillu_at_work> uou need a kernel with the appropriate modules compiled in, or available in an initramfs, although rcn's kernel packages have it enabled for a month or so now
<cwillu_at_work> the ssd optimizations are supposed to be automically enabled if it detects non-rotating media, although I just err on the side of caution and put "btrfs.ssd" on the kernel boot line
<cwillu_at_work> I've been using it on a server for a while now, and also just started using it on my laptop, mainly to flush out these sorts of issues
<cwillu_at_work> update-grub doesn't get along with it very well, but that's not really an issue with arm
<cwillu_at_work> an amusing trick would be to hotswap rootfs devices:  boot off the sd card, plug in a usb reader with another card, add the new card to the btrfs root, and then remove the original card :)
<cwillu_at_work> for those uptime critical embedded installations where the sd is starting to give write errors, but you can't afford to reboot \o/
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-22
<kn100> Can you install lighter software on an arm based ubuntu MID to speed it up a bit?
<pwnguin> such as/
<pwnguin> ?
<kn100> LXDE for example
<ojn> go ahead
<ojn> apt-get install lxde should work
<kn100> just wondering, because the performance of these arm based ubuntu devices looks rather poor but i so bloody want one lool
 * bizkut is away (i am away now)
<lool> bizkut-offline: Hey!  Would you mind turning off the verbose away?  It attracts the attention to the channel while actually nothing happens  ;-)
<armin76> lool: hows that! it happened that he's away! :P
<lool> Haha
<lool> away, or -offline?  ;)
<asac> fta: open("/usr/lib/chromium-browser/libffmpegsumo.so", O_RDONLY) = 15
<asac> open("/proc/sys/kernel/shmmax", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 19
<asac> pure virtual method called
<asac> terminate called without an active exception
<asac> --- SIGABRT (Aborted) @ 0 (0) ---
<asac> +++ killed by SIGABRT +++
<asac> so feels like its related to ffmpeg
<asac> directly after ffmpegsumo it goes bad
<fta> try to drop it then
<asac> fta: what is the difference of sumo?
<fta> it's the 3 ffmpeg .so in one
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: isnt that supposed to be just a plugin?
<fta> the idea is to avoid troubles with plugins
<asac> can i just remove it?
<fta> you can remove it
<fta> to make the 3 libs work, we had to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but it confused the totem plugin, also loading the ffmpeg libs at some point
<fta> so grouping the libs allowed to drop LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> yeah
<asac> so i removed it and it made no difference
<fta> so it was not the problem :P
<asac> fta: is there a way to fire up just a renderer?
<asac> e.g. without the main app etc?
<asac> seems like the illegal instruction now happens in main process
<asac> so i never get to the renderer
<asac> fta: can you please remove the armv7 flag?
<armin76> ricing
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344742/
<asac> thats the sigill i get
<asac> which is in neon
<asac> darn. i think it still doesnt build without armv7 ... ;)
 * armin76 believes so as well
<armin76> at least it failed for me last time i tried
<asac> i have a patch for that
<asac> but its not in
<armin76> gimme
<asac> and i dont have a full tree
<fta> use the LOCAL_BRANCH feature to create one
<asac> one second
<asac> fta: local branch?
<asac> i dont have a tree at all
<fta> d/rules get-orig-source LOCAL_BRANCH=../upstream/chromium  then wait
<fta> it will create the tree for you
<asac> i think the fix i had is in
<asac> i updated a skia.gyp i had
<asac> and it now has the match for arm vs. armv7 before
<asac> fta: yeah. please disable armv7
<asac> but keep thumb
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f37a46345
<asac> thats the commit that was missing before
 * asac checks out a gclient sync thing
<asac> http://chromium-status.appspot.com/lkgr
<asac> sing that
<asac> using
<fta> done
<asac> thx
<fta> yes, use lkgr, the tree is red atm
<fta> i have a knob for that
<asac> fta: the upload will happen in a few?
<fta> at 17h, our time
<asac> k
<fta> not those !#$^ am/pm ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> decent timing for the world ;)
<asac> armin76: so the fix for building != armv7 should be there
<asac> fta: can i just submit the SIGILL from above?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344742/
<fta> yep, show the asm too
<fta> i need to run, i'll be back later
<asac> fta: k
<asac> i am out too. have to buy some presetns
<asac> armin76: any clue where i can get hwcaps info from /proc etc?
<asac> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=30991
<lool> asac: auxv file
<lool> Google for proc/self/auxv and see e.g. pixman
<asac> lool: not in the /proc/cpuinfo?
<asac> Features: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp vfpv3
<asac> thats bbg3
<lool> asac: No
<armin76> quick
<asac> fta: copied todays build
<asac> builders are busy, so i guess it will take a day or two ;)
<asac> i dont believe in it, but maybe we get a christmas present (would be toooo good) ;)
 * armin76 wants a present from asac 
 * zumbi wants DT in mainline 4 X-mas
<armin76> whats DT?
<zumbi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMDeviceTrees?action=subscribe
<zumbi> and a softloader and lots of gifts.. :)
<asac> i dont see DT landing for christmas unfortunately
<asac> ;)
<armin76> lool: do you know whats the difference between a lange51 and babbage3?
<armin76> asac: btw, the patch you gave me looks like its applied upstream
<armin76> at least on the svn checkout
<zumbi> asac: jk- sent them upstream, afaict
<asac> armin76: read what i said ;)
<zumbi> armin76: lange51is probably freescale board
<asac> armin76: i pasted you the upstream commit ;)
<asac> and said "cool, it got fixed upstream"
<zumbi> armin76: don't you want one of these, http://thewikireader.com/, from openmoko people?
<armin76> asac: oh
<armin76> zumbi: nah
<asac> armin76: maybe give it a whirl
<armin76> zumbi: i can tell lange51 is a pegatron-built freescale board
<asac> armv7: 0 should build now oob
<asac> would be interesting to see if it also snaps on beagle or whtaever board you have ;)
<armin76> yep, already building
<asac> cool
<armin76> i have a quadcore a9 board you guys don't have *g*
<armin76> j/k
<zumbi> armin76: where did you steal it from?
<armin76> canonical's mailbox
<zumbi> armin76: we can have coffee tomorrow, if you like i'll trade your board for a virtexII board with a PPC embedded in the silicon :)
<armin76> zumbi: i'm a bit busy tomorrow...have to get another alpha! *g*
<lool> armin76: babbage boards are reference designs used for development, lange boards are pegatron designs aimed at products or proof of concepts; the lange boards I've seen so far where only TO2, the babbage 3 is TO3 and has working NEON + Thumb 2
<fta> asac, i see you have your answer now
<fta> asac, did you notice a difference in build time since i moved away from scons?
<asac> fta: well. the snapping is the thing we will see again i guess
<asac> hopefully i can get a backtrace now that we dont have neon anymore
<asac> armv7 ... pff
<asac> fta: todays build seems to work here on i386 for me
<asac> 4.0.279.0~svn20091222r35149-0ubuntu1
<asac> no snapping on basic websites at least
<fta> try a page with flash
<asac> right
<asac> thats not a problem for armel ;)
<fta> got 8 snaps out of 28 tabs after the restart
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-23
<ojn> grmbl. make-kpkg doesn't support uImage kernels.
<asac> fta: chromium still snaps. lets hope there is a better backtrace
<fta> which one is it? ~ucd1 or ~ucd2 ?
<asac> fta: i dont think it makes a difference
<asac> its still the old bad virtual function missing snap
<asac> its on arm
<asac> shenki: hey
<asac> there?
<asac> shenki: we get a "pure virtual function called" crash in our chromium build
<asac> any idea what to do about that?
<asac> gdb gives infinite recursion in: 4179 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4180 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4181 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4182 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4183 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4184 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4185 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4186 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4187 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4188 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<fta> (lolà
<asac> #4189 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<fta> )
<asac> #4190 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4191 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> #4192 0x40d89aec in *__GI_abort () at abort.c:92
<asac> badly trashed process i guess
<asac> its still continuing
<asac> at #5000 now ;)
<asac> NCommander: ^^ any idea how to debug?
<asac> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31063
<asac> armin76: any success with chromium?
<asac> i assume the build finished by now? ;)
<armin76> asac: yep it failed
<asac> armin76: failed to build?
<asac> for us things dont fail at all
<armin76> yep
<asac> just to run
<asac> how?
<armin76> it tries to build native client, its weird because i have it disabled
<asac> yeah. so you did something wrong ;)
 * armin76 blames asac
<asac> how did you disable it?
<armin76> -Ddisable_nacl=1
<asac> sure that is right?
<asac> afaik its just disable_nacl=1
<asac> we say: GYP_ENV="...."
<asac> in env
<asac> without  -D
<asac> etc.
<armin76> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/www-client/chromium/chromium-9999.ebuild?view=markup <- check
<asac> armin76: there is no arm specific stuff
<armin76> asac: obviously :P if it doesn't work :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway
<asac> you are doing something wrong. its hard to get it not build here atm ;)
<armin76> http://dpaste.com/137019/
<armin76> well, you're using armv7, i'm not
<asac> armin76: no
<asac> we dont use armv7 anymore
<asac> not since yesterdays build
<asac> which worked
<armin76> omg!
<armin76> :P
<asac> armin76: you dont set native_client there?
<asac> or is that nacl?
<armin76> http://dpaste.com/137022/
<armin76> i guess its nacl?
<asac> yeah
<asac> DNACL_LINUX=1
<asac> you have that enabled
<asac> sure that if use arm; then
<asac> is right?
<asac> only other flag we have is arm_thumb=1
<asac> armin76:
 * asac kicks arm
<asac> in
<armin76> haha
<asac> armin76: -Ddisable-nacl=1
<asac> thats bogus
<asac> -Ddisable_nacl=1
<armin76> you're bogus!
 * asac kicks again
<Martyn> re
<armin76> asac: nice catch though :P
<asac> armin76: try again with that fix ;)
<armin76> doing so
<asac> armin76: you can do it incremental
<asac> afaict gyp is smart enough
 * Martyn reluctantly begrudes "These Marvell Armada chips are actually pretty good."
<Martyn> The PJ4 cores though are a bit strange, compared to the Cortex A9
<asac> fta: how can I do a full debug build?
<asac> like ... without -O2
<asac> etc.
<asac> and maybe more if chromium supports that
<fta> asac, WANT_DEBUG=1
<asac> fta: what does that do?
 * asac needs to reboot ... usb doesnt like him
<ojn> WANT_BUGS_FIXED=1 :)
<cwillu_at_work> WANT_PONY=1
<ojn> :)
<cwillu_at_work> asac, usb doesn't like you?
<fta> asac, what it does is it tells the build system that you want a debug build, similar to moz.
<fta> asac, you have to edit d/rules
<asac> fta: why is that not on any "Debugging" wiki page?
<asac> feels odd
<asac> anyway. cant do it because i cannot mount my mass storage on arm atm anyway
<fta> asac, by default, it does a debug build, you have to request a release build
<asac> fta: can we make a debug build for arm?
<asac> or does that break the package?
<fta> asac, hmm.. should work
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-24
<MatBee> why would using rootstock, it gives me this error: qemu not installed, please use:, although it is installed
<rcn-ee> MatBee, depends, what does "which qemu-system-arm" return from the command line?
<MatBee> nothing, actually
<rcn-ee> MatBee, yeah i just noticed that too, after typing that.. .but that's what it searches for line 408...
<MatBee> hmmm
<MatBee> i need the qemu-kvm-extras package, i think...
<MatBee> we'll see
<rcn-ee> if your running karmic, you need "qemu-arm-static" for jauny/debian qemu should work...
<MatBee> ok
<mike^> Hi
<mike^> does anybody have hands on experience with Marvell Dove?
<armin76> asac: http://dpaste.com/137471/ <- it built
<armin76> ah, it works after the second try
<armin76> it isn't able to browse any page, though
<armin76> and segfaults
<armin76> thats fun, i'm only able to browse gentoo's page :P
<armin76> i guess the board is not firewalled...
<armin76> tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org - [24/Dec/2009:19:39:24 +0000] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 3909 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux armv5tel; en-US) AppleWebKit/532.8 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/4.0.280.0 Safari/532.8"
<armin76> plop
<armin76> it doesn't work depending on the page...probably it doesn't display those pages that use flash?
<armin76> ibiblio.org/pub works
<armin76> nope...because google doesn't work either
<armin76> isn't it funny?
<persia> armin76: You might try stracing it: I suspect that the renderer gets confused by certain style applications.
<kblin> armin76: javascript maybe?
<armin76> kblin: thats what i was thinking as well...
<armin76> anyway thats asac's job :P
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-25
<Guest53746> hey what exactly is Ubuntu arm? sounds fun
<Guest53746> ?
<pwnguin> presumably its a port to the ARM architecture
<Guest53746> so then i could run it on say my ipod touch
<Guest53746> ?
<pwnguin> how would you install it?
<Guest53746> well one installs an os from a medium of data called a CD, so i guess the data medium of installation would be a hard drive and a usb cord
<Guest53746> if i were to do it at least
<Programmador> so i guess thats how
<Programmador> The darwin kernel is open source too
<Programmador> so i guess i would grab some of its kext handling code
<Programmador> patch them into the kernel
<Programmador> and keep the ipod kexts until i could write my own (good luck)
<Programmador> seeing as the ipod touch os is a stripped down version of OSX
<pwnguin> have you by chance ever installed rockbox on your ipod touch?
<Programmador> this sounds like fun. if anyone who is working on it is here please keep in touch, i would love see ubuntu on my ipod touch
<pwnguin> i dont think anyone's working on it
<pwnguin> there's far more open hardware available
<Programmador> open what?
<pwnguin> hardware
<Programmador> like open source hardware as in the blueprints?
<pwnguin> you dont have to jailbreak nokia's stuff
<Programmador> true that
<pwnguin> openmoko, pandora
<Programmador> im just thinking about how many people have the ipod touch i know
<Programmador> its all the same hardware and software, makes things easy lol
<pwnguin> kinda
<pwnguin> i guess people have hacked up the iphone enough to install a bootloader and kernel
<pwnguin> http://www.vimeo.com/2373142
<Martyn> And rockbox is meant to run on =far= less capable hardware
<Programmador> IOKit probably has something to program for the hardware
<Martyn> franly, the ipod touch is /huge/ compared to the platforms rockbox usually runs on
<pwnguin> Martyn: im just saying, rockbox would be an easier first step than ubuntu
<Programmador> more memory to work with, but also more hardware to deal with
<Martyn> pwnguin : Oh good god
<Martyn> pwnguin : The entire linux kernel was ported to the iPhone platform, and then we all gave up on it because Apple basically has built a platform to be as unfriendly as possible
<Programmador> well easy isnt my thing lol ive been a linux user for years now and have dug deep lol
<pwnguin> heh
<Martyn> half the hardware in there is nearly impossible to reverse engineer drivers for without being exposed to the original firmware
<Programmador> IOkit works?
<Programmador> the xcode programming interface for drivers?
<Programmador> its got to
<Martyn> When Jurgen tried to cobble together a driver for the capacitive touch sensor .. he literally threw the phone out a window after three months of fruitless toil
<pwnguin> heh
<Programmador> that bad eh?
<Martyn> that bad
<pwnguin> Martyn: so what hardware do you run ubuntu-arm on?
<Martyn> WIth the G1 and all the other great Android hardware platforms .. nobody really wanted to run on the iPhone anymore
<Programmador> that sucks
<Martyn> pwnguin : One of the first quad core ARM development boards in the world?
<pwnguin> hah
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> god why
<Martyn> pwnguin : I work for smooth-stone, we're making an ARM server CPU
<Programmador> I'd really like to see ubuntu on the iphone so I can see Steve Jobs cry
<Programmador> wow lol
<Martyn> Yep, big wow
<pwnguin> Programmador: why would he cry, when ubuntu isn't gonna run smoothly on it
<Programmador> why on earth would you want to do that?
<Martyn> I've already gotten 9.10 working, and I'm the one who created the lucid-arm-server blueprint
<pwnguin> probably power envelope and because you think it'll be fast
<Programmador> because i bet you some one out there would make it soooth
<Programmador> smooth
<Programmador> so anyway i gtg happy christmas all, i think I'll drop in later, this sounds pretty cool
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-27
<monoxyde> how should i partition a 320 gb hard drive for my server?
<persia> monoxyde: I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu-server.  How one partitions *shouldn't* be architecture-specific.  That said, depending on how your server boots, you may need to reserve some space for special bootloader partitions.
<monoxyde> thanks
 * bizkut is away (i am away now)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-27
<sveinse> Does Canonical offer any websides for blogging (of armel endeavours)?
<sveinse> Linked to Lauchpad for example
<sveinse> I would like to add an article somewhere under wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/, who decides this?
<sveinse> Its about how to cross compile apps for ubuntu (in a non [x]deb setting). Yet, it may not be as relevant any more, due to the fact that the --sysroot feature has been removed from the cross compiler.
<guerby> armin76, my pandaboard froze again after two bootstrap+check (11 hours of load)
<guerby> bn
<guerby> gn
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-28
<guerby> grrrr /var/log/messages & all filed my SD card ...
<armin76> haha
<armin76> poor guerby  :D
<guerby> armin76, and one of my sheevaplug usb disk died today ...
<armin76> guerby: whats being logged on messages?
<guerby> armin76, sense errors
<guerby> armin76, happens when I read the disk on my PC too
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-29
<StaRetji> Howdy folks
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out installing flash plugin for chromium-browser for arm. Thx
<StaRetji> anyone, just need tips folks. I was able to install gnash, but it works horrible. No h.264 hardware decoding
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-30
<keichwa> SmartBook Efika MX users out there?  I've 10.10 installed and no luck with sound.  Sometimes it play the first seconds of an MP3 file, but that's all what I can hear.
<StaRetji> keichwa: man, this channel is dead, I'm here from yesterday, hoping someone can help, but nobody is active here. So what's the point of this channel. Bah...
<ogra> everyone is on vacation, wait a week
<sveinse> Merry christmas, hrw. You still on vacation?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-31
<chetan105in> Heh Guys , new to ubuntu and ARM working on a Tegra 2 development board
<chetan105in> ogra : had a few questions please do help if possible ,
<rsalveti> chetan105: please post your question, and later someone can answer you
<jacquesdupontd> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<jacquesdupontd> (JAPAN)
<Kamondelious> what changes have there been in the past month or so that would change the output video resolution on me when I upgraded?
<Jerok> Hello
<Jerok> Having problems with rootstock. Trying to build a rootfs with a kernel but it stops after downloading the kernel without building the rootfs.
<ogra> happy new year everybody !
<prpplague> ogra: whatever
 * prpplague says "bah humbug"
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-01
<ogra> heh
 * ogra votes for a discworld
<jacksonn> I'm having some trouble loading the file system with my boot loader.  It loads from flash as read-only and I would like to load it into ram, but I can't figure out how.  Can someone help me?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-01-02
<aksh1> hi all ,which Ubuntu version has full support for multitouch
<aksh1> is it 10.10 or 11.04
<aksh1> for arm board
<aksh1> hi all, i am refering http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu to create a ubuntu 11.04 image for beagle using rootstock.can anyone tell me how to enable cache mechanism so that  for next build i can refer local packages
<selcukj> hey
<selcukj> i need to install vnc server
<selcukj> it is giving me E: Unable to locate package x11vnc
<selcukj> when i run sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<selcukj> i need to install vnc server
<selcukj> it is giving me E: Unable to locate package x11vnc
<selcukj> when i run sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<selcukj> need help here?
<aksh1> hi all, after i am getting error for dpkg-reconfigure -a as dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<aksh1> i have installed plymouth in ubuntu 10.10 with beagleboard but getting error omap init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (447) terminated with status 1
<armin76> ubuntu support is nice :P
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-26
<lilstevie> does live-build from the repos work for arm targets, or can I only use the linaro one
<qwebirc35164> I was hoping to get some help. I am trying to get Ubuntu on a beagleboard C5. I follow the instructions @ OMAPMaverickInstall. I get back an error after writing to nand at 0x260000 that says MMC:  block number 0X1 exceed max 0x0
<qwebirc35164> OMAP3 beagleboard.org # setenv bootcmd 'mmc init;mmc rescan;fatload mmc 0 0x82000000 boot.scr;source 0x82000000'; setenv autostart yes; saveenv; boot
<qwebirc35164> The board was sent with a pre loaded Angstrom Image. Now when I do a reset I cant acess that image.
<infinity> lilstevie: live-build in the repos is what we use for building official images.  But it depends on what you mean by "work for arm targets".
<infinity> lilstevie: We create livefses in live-build, but we make them bootable with cdimage.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-27
<plugwash> where are the arm ports of ubuntu hosted? they don't seem to be in the main archive
<infinity> plugwash: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<plugwash> thanks
<lilstevie> infinity: ok, I want to start creating my own images rather than remixing the OMAP ones :)
<lilstevie> infinity: but I was reading something on the linaro wiki and it said that only their one in the PPA works for creating arm images
<infinity> That's pretty obviously not true, or we wouldn't be making Ubuntu images.
<infinity> Since we only use our own tools...
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> fair enough
<lilstevie> infinity: is there a page on the wiki about setting up live-build correctly, cause I can't seem to find anything
<recurrence> Hi all, I have X86 Ubuntu and want to build a simple ARM Hello World in C.  Is there a tutorial for what I need to do that?  I did some searching on the web but I've been getting back 4 year old posts about building whole cross-compiling toolchains.
<lilstevie> install the arm cross compiler recurrence
<recurrence> Is there a pre-built one?  When I searched for that I got links like http://www.ailis.de/~k/archives/19-ARM-cross-compiling-howto.html
<recurrence> ahh cool.  There's a cross-compilation environment called scratchbox with some interesting functionality.  I'm going to check that out, thx!
<lilstevie> recurrence: arm-linx-gcc or something like that on the repo
<twb> lilstevie: in your .36 kernel, it looks like IPv6 is enabled but IPv6 firewall isn't -- suggest enable both or neither.  (Investiation: http://paste.debian.net/150262/)
<lilstevie> twb: tell that to asus then :)
<lilstevie> twb: that is how it is enabled in the default config
<twb> Oh I thought you had made some changes to the .config
<lilstevie> yes, I have made some changes to the config
<lilstevie> those needed to get GNU/linux to boot
<twb> OK, if your goal is minimal changes, then nm
<twb> I'm just grumpy because stuff like ssh binds on ipv6 by default and I can't lock it down
<twb> Not grumpy enough to try uboot tho ;-)
<lilstevie> heh, my goal isn't minimal changes, it is just this is not even alpha quality, it is bare minimum to get shit working
<lilstevie> then slowly work it up
<twb> Okey dookey
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-28
<MrCurious_> i have a memory mapped device.  I need to get linux to load to a different location in ram (one that doesnt conflict with a mem mapped device)
<MrCurious_> this is on a gumstix.
<infinity> MrCurious_: If you know what address your device lives at, you can tell the kernel on the cmdline to only use specific segments.
<infinity> mem=460M@0x80000000 mem=256M@0xA0000000
<infinity> ^-- For instance, uses two chunks starting at those addresses.
<MrCurious_> 0x85d00000 - 0x862fffff
<MrCurious_> and i am using something like
<MrCurious_> mmcargs=setenv bootargs mem=93M@0x80000000 mem=128M@0x88000000
<infinity> Pretty sure there's an inverse cmdline argument to leave holes as well.
<MrCurious_> but it appears that the kernel overlaps
<MrCurious_> looks like i can pass in the start/end when inserting the module
<MrCurious_> other errors now
<MrCurious_> makes me think i patched the kernel improperly
<xranby_ac100> interesting awesome wm makes Xorg crash
<badZeppelin> Has anyone succeeded installing powervr-omap-dkms under oneriric with kernel 3.0.0-omap?
<badZeppelin> I'm getting an error about a missing plat/display.h header
<badZeppelin> I see that it got lost between 2.6.38 and 3.0.0
<badZeppelin> should I stick to the 2.6.38 kernel?
<MrCurious_> badzeppelin: sounds like an easy enough premise to test... add it and see how it goes.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-29
<nadia> hello all
<nadia> having problems booting ubuntu on my panda board
<nadia> it gets stuck on  Starting kernel ...  Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<ukki> good day, i'm having a small issue on pandaboard with hdmi audio. i'm using oneiric and pulseaudio. playback on analog works perfectly, but hdmi is very choppy. there's a small pause like every second. pulseaudio cpu usage is normal. anyone have any idea what could cause this and what i could try next?
<nith206> heloo
<nith206> can i install ubuntu on qualcomm phone
<suihkulokki> no
<nith206> its arm
<nith206> cortex a9
<lilstevie> suihkulokki: thats not entirely accurate, with an unlocked bootloader, and some work it is possible
<NoMind> could somebody help me: after installing the sgx-stuff on my pandaboard, i don't have a mouse pointer.(Using ubuntu-server with xfce4)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-30
<rmoriz> hi
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-31
<sge_> hi,all.
<sge_> when i run my program in ubuntu 11.10 (pandaboard),result is error!
<sge_> opengl es driver and lib come from  "http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiomap-dev/omap-trunk/ubuntu/"
<sge_> my program draw three non-texture triangles,but only two triangles show.If my program running in ubuntu 10.10,it is normal,
<sge_> it can draw three triangles
<sge_> code as follows:  http://codepaste.net/5rvtaa
<KeyserSoze> anyone know where I can look for info on running ubuntu on an asus transformer prime (the new one, with quad-core tegra 3)
<KeyserSoze> i've been googling for info, haven't found reports of anyone with success, or attempts, or plans.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-24
<_Thomas> hi
<_Thomas> is it possible to create an apt-repo that "overwrites" packages available from main apt-repos?
<_Thomas> (to support special builds of gstreamer for a specific platform, for instance)
<lilstevie> _Thomas: yes it is, you either need to have a higher version, or higher epoch
<mcurran> Is there any testing images for installing ubuntu or debian natively on android phones yet?  I'm dieing to get a native install going instead of stupid chroot's
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-25
<Sonicadvance1> So how does one force gcc to output a program that uses udiv and sdiv?
<Sonicadvance1> compiling with -mcpu=cortex-a15 still has gcc using helper functions
<wilmer> Just got my rpi. Can't get it to work. The PWR is solid lit and so is the ACT. It lights with a solid green light. But I get no display on either composit or HDMI. The LNK does not light up and I have tried threee differnt cables connected Right into my DSL modem
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-26
<tentaclemoose> anyone tried xfce on the nexus 7
<ivemadeagravemis> hello people - merry christmas.... so i think i'm an idiot...
<ivemadeagravemis> i loaded 13.04 on my nexus  7 and i ran out of space and was like that doesn't seem right...
<ivemadeagravemis> so i saw in gparted that i had tons of unformated room
<ivemadeagravemis> ...so i went to format it and now the little dude won't turn on....
<ivemadeagravemis> any ideas? i tried googling and didn't really see anything... btw i tried to boot into recovery with no avail.
<lilstevie> ivemadeagravemis: sorry to say, but that is it, you killed it. by trying to set it up like a normal flash device you broke the google/asus bootloader
<lilstevie>  /dev/mmcblk0 starts somewhere in the middle of the bootloader
<kalenedrael> quick question: I have ubuntu installed on a trimslice. is it normal to have root logged in on ttyS0 at boot?
<kalenedrael> never mind, apparently it is. why do I find this minutes after asking but not for hours before
<ivemadeagravemis> lilstevie: thanks for your reply... i feared as much.  is there anyway to push the recovery back? like i looked into adb but the device seriously won't turn on... no screen lighting up or anything... just sits there and mocks me...
<lilstevie> ivemadeagravemis: no, it isn't anything to do with no recovery (that would be a much better situation) you have effectively broken the tablets equivalent of a bios
<ivemadeagravemis> way to go me! uhg
<ivemadeagravemis> i'll just have my big breasted wife exchange it for me... they don't seem to question her as much as they question me...
<ivemadeagravemis> thanks again lilstevie !
<bdrung> hi, i'll try to get the network adapter working on a beagleboard + zippy and probably need some help
<bdrung> i successfully installed precise server on the beagleboard, but the network card was not detected (lan cable is attached and the yellow led is on)
<bdrung> the boot message: http://paste.debian.net/219279/
<koik> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=NVq56AQ2vxgECOtvW_3-cC_MeqWSEVkU2vlXs7SL5zHkz4rz3EUUdzs6j6FXsjB4447F-isvxjqkXd4Qey2GHw#teaser
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-27
<SoundSouldier> hello?
<SoundSouldier> hello?
<angs> is it enough to install "apt-get install build-essential" to have the toolchains to cross-compile C code for beagleboard-Xm?
<angs> do I need to install apt-get install gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabihf ?
<angs> I am using gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf to cross compile, what path do I need to link for libusb-1.0?
<prpplague> angs: where every you have the libusb libraries compiled for arm
<prpplague> angs: not your local ones that are most likely compiled for x86
<angs>  I used to link lusb-1.0 on eclipse as /usr/include/libusb-1.0 on "C/c++ general> paths and symbols >library paths" and it was working fine to build the code on my desktop. To cross-compile, I added "/usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib" before "/usr/include/libusb-1.0"", now  I get "cannot find -lusb-1.0" error when I build the code.
<angs>  should I copy the libusb-1.0 directory under  /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib
<angs> or do I suppose to install libusb-1.0 for arm?
<angs> prpplague: how can I add libusb on arm's gcc ?
<angs> can anyone tell me how do I suppose to use libusb on ubuntu-arm?
<prpplague> angs: did you add libusb files that were complied for arm in the directory - /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib ?
<angs> prpplague: I copied libusb* files from /usr/lib to /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib and libusb-1.0 from /usr/include to /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include however I still have the same problem
<angs> I get this error when I build the program "skipping incompatible /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib/libusb-1.0.a when searching for -lusb-1.0"
<prpplague> angs: the libusb files in /usr/lib on your host pc are for x86
<prpplague> angs: they are not for arm
<angs> where can I download libusb files for arm?
<prpplague> angs: i would assume there is a ubuntu package you can get, however i alway build them myself
<angs> prpplague: do you have built libusb files on your machine that you can share?
<prpplague> angs: easier for you to do it yourself of find the ubuntu packages
<prpplague> angs: what hardware platform are you using?
<angs> prpplague: I am using beagleboard-Xm. I am a beginner linux user, I do not know how to build package
<prpplague> angs: then download the ubuntu pre-built package
<angs> I already installed libusb-1.0 and libusb-dev, do you know is there any portal to search pre-built package for ubuntu arm?
<prpplague> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libusb-dev
<prpplague> just one example
<prpplague> angs: you installed the libusb for you host machine which is x86
<prpplague> not the arm ones
<angs> prpplague: thank you very much, I am installing the package for beagleboard now
<prpplague> angs: google is your friend
<angs> right, I was using the wrong keyword to search on google. thank you very much for your help
<angs> prpplague: I have one last question. dpkg -i libusb-dev_0.1.12-20_armhf.deb outputs "package architecture (armhf) does not match system (i386)" error. Do you know if it is possible to install that package under /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf directory?
<prpplague> angs: yea, there should also be a cross compile package somewhere
<angs> do you know name of the package?
<prpplague> angs: no, like i said, i normally build everything from source
<prpplague> angs: i am certain there is a howto on the ubuntu wiki pages for what you want to do
<prpplague> angs: please check there
<angs> prpplague: thank you I will check there
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-28
<Guest26017> hello all.  im new to this whole irc thing so forgive me if i ask the wrong questions.  Has anyone been able to get the sound working in ubuntu installed on galaxy s3
<Guest26017> it was able to update itself through update manager but no sound or microphone
<Guest26017> hey man!
<Guest26017> anyone direct me to a site that might help with sound issues on a non supported device
<HaiKaiDo> I was curious, it says in order to install ubuntu 13.xx on my nexus 7 i need to be on a minimum of 12.04.
<HaiKaiDo> does that really mean it wont work on 11.xx?
<HaiKaiDo> I have my install just how I like it, and 11 runs better for me
<HaiKaiDo> anyone happen to be around?
<achiang> HaiKaiDo: that's mostly because of the android tools package
<achiang> HaiKaiDo: we haven't tested to see if the installer works on 11.xx
<achiang> HaiKaiDo: as long as you have a working fastboot/adb in 11.xx, then you could flash ubuntu 13.04 onto your N7
<HaiKaiDo> ahh gotcha
<HaiKaiDo> Thanks man
<SmallFry> oy
<SmallFry> I saw a Kbuntu Nexus 7 build somewhere, but can't remember where... does anyone know where?
<SmallFry> or at least a beta test and instructions on it
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-29
<Guest26017> ive installed and fully updated 12.04 on my galaxy s3. Is there anyone who can provide a link to help me get the sound going?
<Guest26017> please?
<Guest26017> bkludkloy jfkoddoi??
<SmallFry> hello. anyone arround?
<aladdin> hello
<aladdin> any update for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1084852 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1084852 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium still tries to enable NEON on arm* builds when told not to" [High,In progress]
<FS-21> Question related to touch screens: If in my A10 tablet I load the kernel module "goodix_touch" and I see the file /dev/input/events4 producing symbols when I touch the screen... what is the next step to make the touch screen working? I'm a bit lost.
<mrspinx> Hi I just installed ubuntu on a nexus 7
<mrspinx> I keep getting an error system problem detected
<mrspinx> at boot
<mrspinx> ubuntu loads fine I just keep geting this error every few minutes
<Tassadar> is it just error window with two buttons, "cancel" and "report" or something like that?
<mrspinx> yep thats the error I keep seeing
<Tassadar> yeah, i got that one too. Are you dual-booting it?
<mrspinx> nope full install. I used the ubuntu nexus core installer
<Tassadar> oh, thank god. I thought I did something wrong in the dual-boot process
<Tassadar> but dunno why it is happening, sorry :)
<mrspinx> have you tryied plasma active?
<Tassadar> no
<mrspinx> how did you setup the dual boot
<Tassadar> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<mrspinx> thanks
<mrspinx> maybe we are using the same image
<SmallFry> Tassadar, mrspinx i have my Nexus 7 dual (more 5 booted) with Ubuntu
<SmallFry> Not Plasma active, but ubutntu
<SmallFry> Try a different kernel?
<Tassadar> I was concerned because of the error, I thought maybe it is because of the multirom, but it is not
<SmallFry> ah. I don't get the error, I downloaded my Ubuntu img from the MultiROM page however
<SmallFry> I am running a different kernel, of which I can't remember at the moment
<SmallFry> What I really want to do is get Plasma Active in an IMG to work with MultiROM...
<SmallFry> but... off to play some games for a bit. I'll be back later
<mrspinx> okay
<mrspinx> I may try to update my kernel or use another image
<mrspinx> has anyone had any battery issues?
<SmallFry> with ubuntu it's fairly comparable (in the wiki)
<SmallFry> off to play again though, now that I've muted my IRC client :P heh
<lorddelta> So how does nexus 7 do with ubuntu on it?
<Sonicadvance1> lorddelta, Should do pretty well I would think
<Sonicadvance1> If any indication of how well it runs on my ODROID-X and Samsung Chromebook anyway
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-30
<Noskcaj> how would i put lubuntu on a hiapad hi802?
<Noskcaj> is anyone online who knows?
<kulve> the linux-firmware package for Nexus7 includes bcm4330.hcd. Where does that come from? I'm just wondering if that's redistributable..
<asiekierka> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-nexus7/+bug/1075549
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075549 in linux-nexus7 (Ubuntu Raring) "please include fw_bcmdhd.bin and bcm4330.hcd in linux-firmware for support of the nexus7" [High,In progress]
<asiekierka> one google search
<kulve> asiekierka: yes and isn't that an open bug?
<kulve> I don't see it saying it would be OK to add that binary?
<infinity> kulve: You want linux-firmware-nexus7, I suspect.
<kulve> infinity: nope. I want to know why linux-firmware-nexus7 includes bcm4330.hcd
<infinity> Because it does...?
<infinity> Why is a strange question.
<kulve> to me it looks like it's against the license of bcm4330.hcd to redistribute it
<infinity> Our lawyers disagree on that point.  What's the concern?
<kulve> I would like to know from where that binary is originally downloaded and I would like to see the license for it. I'm redistributing the linux-firmware-nexus7 myself too and that's why I want to make sure that it's ok to include bcm4330.hcd
<infinity> It's clearly not capital-f Free, and the license is non-transferrable.
<kulve> could you please point me to the original license?
<infinity> /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware-nexus7/copyright ?
<infinity> Same as any other package.
<kulve> I would like to see the original license, not the one you have added to it
<kulve> because to me it looks like you have made a mistake..
<infinity> And that mistake is...?
<kulve> the wrong license
<infinity> This is the license we were given.  There are other means of obtaining the firmware that may well come with other licenses.
<infinity> But this is the license Canonical has.
<infinity> Does that clear it up?
<kulve> those binaries are available from google/android but bcm4330.hcd has different license than the rest of the bcm blobs
<kulve> so you have got the blobs and the license directly from broadcom, google or asus?
<infinity> From BCM, if I recall.
<infinity> Or, so I was told when I looked into all of this.
<kulve> ok. Then it makes more sense
<infinity> This is also the exact same license you're asked to accept on the download from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#grouper
<infinity> I see no extra license for that one specific file, it's all in the BCM bundle under the one license.
<kulve> well, I got completely different license when downloading the blobs from developers.google.com
<kulve> or, not when downloading, but when extracting
<infinity> ...
<infinity> I *just* extracted them here.
<infinity> Same license as in the package.
<kulve> In the source package of "linux-firmware-1.95nexus3" I see LICENCE.broadcom_bcm43xx and at least that's different from the one I had to accept when extracting the package. 65 lines in the ubuntu version and 218 lines in the developers.google.com version
<infinity> Err, you're looking at the PPA stuff, aren't you?
<kulve> yes
<infinity> linux-firmware-nexus7 in the archive in raring is what I'm talking about.
<infinity> Ignore the PPA junk, it's all going away.
<kulve> somebody could update the nexus7 wiki then..
<infinity> Which part?
<infinity> The installation bits now install raring by default.
<kulve> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Developers
<infinity> "Our PPA contains the new or modified packages used for the 12.10 Ubuntu Nexus7 image."
<infinity> The key there is "12.10".  As in, the PPA contains bits for the hacked-up quantal image.
<infinity> I'll edit anyway.
<kulve> well, reading the correct license now. I can't understand why e.g. BCM needs to make so limiting licenses..
<infinity> It's not an uncommon license to see for any pseudo-embedded device, really.  We just rarely target them. :/
<kulve> "[..]for non-commercial use on an Authorized Android Enabled Device and non-commercial redistribution of the Authorized Android Enabled Device Software[..]"
<infinity> It's not drastically different from the NVIDIA licenses, except that it demands the device itself be "authorized", which is silly.
<kulve> it seems that you still need to ask from the user that he has read the license before installing the package?
<infinity> Not actually true.
<kulve> I based that on the comment you(?) had written to the changelog..
<infinity> We do display our usage notice in certain circumstances (and in the installer thingee, I think?)
<infinity> But none of that's actually necessary, just ass-covering. :P
<infinity> Displaying the BCM license to the user, however, would be pointless, as it's non-transferrable, so we can't actually re-license to the end user under that license ANYWAY.
<kulve> right..
<infinity> We can give them a usage grant, based on the license giving us that right.
<infinity> (Which we do implicitly, whether we show them a blurb or not)
<kulve> well, I need to figure out how to include that in tu my Mer builds
<kulve> thanks for the comments
<marvin24_> is it possible to concatenate a zImage/ramdisk/fdt to uboot, so one has a
<marvin24_> everything in one image?
<marvin24_> seems everyone wants to load kernel from some storage or network ...
<marvin24_> mmh, I just concatenated it all with some padding in between
<marvin24_> this seems to work
<prpplague> just fyi, the deadline for proposal submissions for ELC-2013 is jan 4th! if you have something interesting, get it submitted! http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/embedded-linux-conference/cfp
<Noskcaj> how would i get ubuntu or lubuntu to run on a hiapad hi802?
<infinity> Noskcaj: You'd need a kernel and a bootloader for it.
<infinity> Noskcaj: (We don't build or ship one in the archive)
<Noskcaj> infinity, that's a shame, the main advertisement was that it would run ubuntu, i was going to run testcases on it
<infinity> Noskcaj: It would run Ubuntu userspace just fine.
<infinity> Probably even with the Android kernel it ships with.
<infinity> Would just take a bit of fun on your end to marry the two.
<Noskcaj> infinity, ok, hopefully someone will make a guide or port for it soon, mine should arrive soon
<mrspinx> Has anyone lost rom space after reflashing?
<llstarks> hi
<llstarks> where do i start in porting a qualcomm android device like the galaxy s3 us variant?
<kdllabrat> hello, I am new to using the pandaboard. I am setting it up to access a webcam. The pandaboard runs ubuntu 12.04. It was working perfectly until I installed OMAP4. Whenever I restrart or shut down and start the machine in a few minutes, the pandaboard does not boot properly. It shows errors such as "thermal_get_slope:Getting slope is not supported for domain gpu" and so on... Is there a way to fix this?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-23
<GeekDude> I'm trying to cross compile from an x86 system to an embedded ARM system. I've used "RANLIB=/usr/bin/ranlib && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/arm-linux-gcc --host=arm-linux", but this particular project specifies CMake
<GeekDude> The project is here https://github.com/mc-server/MCServer . I'm unfamiliar with CMake and can't get it to cross compile no matter what I try
<GeekDude> ?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-26
<duoi> Hi all. Anyone have any suggestions for dual head pico-itx SBCs that would be able to run ubuntu ARM?
<xperia> hi. small question. is it possible to build ubuntu touch without using and depending on android? i want a ubuntu linux distro with ubuntu touch. how can this be maked the best and easy way? any known instructions ?
<zeorin> Hello, does anyone know how I could create my own armhf rootfs?
<ogra_`> zeorin, you could start from an ubuntu-core tarball
<ogra_`> aalternatively, install qemu-user-static and use qemu-debootstrap to create an armhf chroot
<zeorin> I'm wary of the core install because the device I want to use it on doesn't have ethernet...
<zeorin> It's an Asus Transformer Prime
<zeorin> I've got ubuntu running on it currently using instructions found here http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto.html
<zeorin> but after an update to 13.10 lightdm won't start, not authorized to connect to networks, unity (if using startx) is just a black screen except for the cursor, when I ran do-release-upgrade I had to prefix the command with LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 because that wasn't set... Just problems all around... I figure a fresh install starting in saucy would be better
<zeorin> I'm currently trying it with rootstock even though it's deprecated... It seems that live-build. is the recommended method nowadays... But there are no clear instructions on how to build an armhf saucy rootfs using that tool.... And obviously it's Xmas time, so family wants me around and I don't really have time right now to figure out exactly how to get out of that what I need
<zeorin> If you know of any clear instructions online somewhere that would be A+
<zeorin> BTW, thanks for responding, I've asked several questions in this channel (even before the festive times), and even though there's many users logged in, no one has ever answered :)
<zeorin> rootstock seemed to have failed, I can't find a qemu-debootstrap package
<infinity> zeorin: What was wrong with using ubuntu-core, exactly?
<zeorin> no wifi support included, afaik... If you know a way to add that after install then I would be happy :)
<infinity> The "LC_ALL=C.UTF-8" bit should be entirely unnecessary for an upgrade, unless you were just trying to avoid Perl being a bit verbose because you SSHed in from a machine that set a different locale.
<zeorin> well, you see it was necessary because the initial image and installation instructions I had never had it set... Also reconfiguring locales didn't help
<infinity> No, I mean it's was unnecessary.  As in, not necessary.  What made you think it was?
<zeorin> do-release-upgrade would fail without it (indeed it was perl complaining), but I was doing this directly on the machine, not through ssh
<infinity> perl complaining won't cause do-release-upgrade to fail.
<infinity> It's just annoyingly verbose warnings.
<infinity> If there's actually a problem with upgrading in LANG=C, we'd appreciate bug reports.
<zeorin> It would fail without it. I spent a whole day finding the LC_ALL fix...
<zeorin> the install is a bit of a hack because it used an armhf image initially created for AC100, a 12.04 image
<infinity> Forgive my skepticism, given that all the buildd chroots auto-upgrade all day long and run in LANG=C.
<zeorin> It's cool :)
<infinity> But yeah, the wireless thing is an issue.  I remember that when I had an ac100.
<infinity> And I've also completely forgotten which special packages it wanted...
<infinity> Oh, right, crda
<zeorin> how would I get wireless support enabled after using core? I read something about grabbing the wifitools and wpa_supplicant packages and installing them manually after transferring them onto the device, but are those the only packages?
<infinity> No, you probably also want wireless-crda, crda, and all the packages they depend on.  Though, that depends on the kernel driver, not all of them need those.
<zeorin> I think I'm way out of my depth here...
<zeorin> it's a broadcom 4329 wifi+bluetooth chip
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> does the arm version include ALL FOSS programs from the repos? if i got it correct only the non-free part like flash, skype and other stuff you dont want is missing
<iceroot> and if i got it correct, i can download all source-packages (which will result in the *all.deb) and rebuild them on arm with dpkg-buildpackage, right?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-29
<duoi> Anybody have XBMC installed on Ubuntu ARM?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-24
<hvn2> hi, I installed 14.04 console-edition on Armv7 (BeagleBoard) and try to get X running with fvwm. Although both are installed, and Xserver and fvwn start according to "ps -ef", I don't get a visual. What could be a cause of this ?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-25
<jrg> hello
<jrg> was wondering if anybody had any information about installing ubuntu on a tf101
<jrg> i'd prefer a normal version and not the touch if that's even at all possible
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-27
<markmb> hello everyone
<markmb> I'm trying to run a Ubuntu in QEMU ARM
<markmb> I've finally been able to run by using Ubuntu Core rootfs, but I need a user and password
<markmb> as I've seen, it has to be created by chroot or similar, but as it is ARM and my machine is i386, it doesn't work
<markmb> where can I find a Ubuntu ARM rootfs to run with QEMU?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-26
<feep> hi
<feep> why is firefox built with --disable-webrtc on arm?
<feep> also where can I get a firefox with webrtc?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-12-27
<oles> hi! is there any simple example of how to build qemu for arm host on ubuntu without manually resolving its source code dependencies?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-12-25
<sdfgsdf> hi how can I emulate/virtualize arm64 OS like android
#ubuntu-arm 2017-12-26
<radov15> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT amhewxilrh: BenG83_ niska moon127 hggdh Hirppa manjo dragan-s NCommander micahg ubot9 robher zumbi lool nashpa bielski LongyanG Alesk13 rexxster brtlin alai awafaa fabo chihchun_afk amrith nslu2-log dok
<radov15> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT bfpmhm: manjo steev doko ndec hggdh mariogrip AceLan yofel_ dannf funnel brtlin flexiondotorg ubuntulog robher NCommander BenG83_ nslu2-log ColdKeyboard zumbi bielski LongyanG Jack87 mrutland lvrp16 rbasak moon127 awafaa amrith fabo popey rex
<radov15> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT mjkoqmer: Hirppa bielski ndec flexiondotorg Jack87 ogra_ lool yofel_ mariogrip alai moon127 AceLan rexxster k1l_ ubuntulog ScriptRipper nashpa awafaa amrith nslu2-log doko rbasak hggdh ikepanhc dannf steev popey manjo ubot9 akaWolf niska dragan-s micah
#ubuntu-arm 2017-12-30
<ChunkzZ> can we talk odroid c2 here?
